# Spinning Boneless Lamb Leg



## sawhorseray (Oct 31, 2022)

I've been buying these little 3.5 pound leg-o-lamb roasts from Sam's Club for awhile now, thought it would be nice to spin one on the Weber. Punched a half dozen cloves of garlic into it, sea salt and CBP








Had the Weber set up with coal baskets on the side, a few briquettes and some oak splits. I like spinning with no top on, clean smoke and add more coals and wood about every 30 minutes. Tossed a yam wrapped in foil into the fire too!







Pulled at a IT of 132º and in the house to rest for 20 minutes while I zapped some spargees and sauteed a few shrooms







A nice easy meal, about 100 minutes on the kettle and 20 minutes off to rest, nice glass of cabernet, mint apple jelly







The rotisserie along with the Vortex and SnS has the Weber getting a workout every other day, pretty darned hard to beat! Thanks for lookin' in, stay safe out there. RAY


----------



## clifish (Oct 31, 2022)

Nice Ray,  never spun with the lid off,  will have to try it.  Need to find some splits as well.  Does the wood flame up like this or just smoke?


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 31, 2022)

Wowsers Ray that looks great!!! I really need to look into a roto with everything yous guys are posting up. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## clifish (Oct 31, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Wowsers Ray that looks great!!! I really need to look into a roto with everything yous guys are posting up.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


They went up, was only $79 when I bought it in March


			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XMTB1KY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 31, 2022)

Great looking meal Ray


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 31, 2022)

clifish said:


> Nice Ray,  never spun with the lid off,  will have to try it.  Need to find some splits as well.  Does the wood flame up like this or just smoke?


The wood catches and flames up Clif, kisses the meat a little. Just as with an offset, it's the flame that gives the clean smoke. Spinning with the top off gives you clean smoke and the temp doesn't get too hot, a 5-6 pound yardbird takes about two hours. Thanks for the Like! RAY




gmc2003 said:


> Wowsers Ray that looks great!!! I really need to look into a roto with everything yous guys are posting up. Point for sure Chris


Thanks Chris, the spinner is well worth having! I got the one with the pizza stone, never used it and doubt I ever will, I do my pizza in the oven. Thanks for the Like Chris, I appreciate it. RAY


----------



## tbern (Oct 31, 2022)

looks awesome!    sometimes have to be patient, amazons prices like to  jump around a lot sometimes


----------



## clifish (Oct 31, 2022)

Thanks Ray,  I may try this with the T-day turkey.  Do you have to add time to the spin to account for no top?  I don't think I could source splits in time but i imagine I could use chunks but would probably need a bunch for that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 31, 2022)

Killer looking meal there Ray!
Have a roti for my kettle too, and I burn splits instead of charcoal, but it’s an attachment for the Santa Maria attachment, so it’s pretty high up.
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 31, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> Great looking meal Ray


Thanks Jim, and thanks for the Like, much appreciated! RAY




tbern said:


> looks awesome!    sometimes have to be patient, amazons prices like to  jump around a lot sometimes


Like everything else, all costs have gone thru the roof with no end in sight, pays to be patient. Thank you for the Like! RAY




clifish said:


> Thanks Ray,  I may try this with the T-day turkey.  Do you have to add time to the spin to account for no top?  I don't think I could source splits in time but i imagine I could use chunks but would probably need a bunch for that.


No idea Clif, I use time for a ballpark and temp to pull. When I first got the spinner I went with top on for a couple of cooks and thought the fire was too hot and the smoke not as clean as I had hoped for.  When I had my SQ36 offset I used to order bags of wood from Cabelas, not much hardwood growing in the desert, looks like Cabelas quit on that. RAY


----------



## clifish (Oct 31, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks Jim, and thanks for the Like, much appreciated! RAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,  I am going to order some air dried 4" cherry splits from here









						Smoking Mini Splits - 6 inch | Carolina Cookwood
					

Smoking Mini Splits - 6 inch (Free shipping – approx. weight) 30 lbs – $59.95




					carolinacookwood.com


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 31, 2022)

RAY, that is some fine grub you have there!  I've seen those at Costco but haven't grabbed them (is usually do the rack of lamb) but I may have to pick on up now!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 31, 2022)

Looks great Ray ! Nice work bud .


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 31, 2022)

Congrats on the ride!! You have lamb down to a science


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 31, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Killer looking meal there Ray!
> Have a roti for my kettle too, and I burn splits instead of charcoal, but it’s an attachment for the Santa Maria attachment, so it’s pretty high up. Al


Thanks Al! I've been using a half dozen coals in the baskets to get started, then tossing in little splits every half hour, don't miss my offset at all! Thanks for the Like. RAY




civilsmoker said:


> RAY, that is some fine grub you have there!  I've seen those at Costco but haven't grabbed them (is usually do the rack of lamb) but I may have to pick on up now!


Thanks Civil! I love a French'd rack with a little mint jelly, this way I get some lamb sanny's, always been a favorite! Thanks for the Like! RAY




chopsaw said:


> Looks great Ray ! Nice work bud .


Thanks Rich! After doing this on the spinner I reckon a little prime comes next. Thanks for the Like amigo! RAY




jcam222 said:


> Congrats on the ride!! You have lamb down to a science


Thanks Jeff! I find the leftovers go really well in the old sous vide pot. Wife won't touch baby sheep, up to me to finish off every bite. Tanks for the Like! RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 31, 2022)

Jeez Ray, another lamb roast done to perfection. you got the spinner dialed in but you with that lamb is totally off the charts my friend. Excellent job. Please save me a plateful   Congrats on a well deserved spinner ride (no pun intended).

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Oct 31, 2022)

Awesome job Ray! Congrats on the ride!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 31, 2022)

Ray very nice leg of Lamb spun there , and congrats on the carousal ride also

David


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 31, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Jeez Ray, another lamb roast done to perfection. you got the spinner dialed in but you with that lamb is totally off the charts my friend. Excellent job. Please save me a plateful   Congrats on a well deserved spinner ride (no pun intended). Robert



Thanks Robert! Gotta say, I was surprised as could be to see my spinner post up on the spinner. Reckon even a old blind dog finds a bone every now and then. Thanks for the Like bud, appreciate it! RAY




Steve H said:


> Awesome job Ray! Congrats on the ride!


Thanks a ton Steve! There's still a little more work to be done on this, I have to figure how to roto with the top on in case of rain. Then again, I still have the old Ronco Showtime 4000 in a corner of the pantry waiting for just that day! RAY




DRKsmoking said:


> Ray very nice leg of Lamb spun there , and congrats on the carousal ride also David



Thanks David! All the latest accessories for the Weber have made it the most valuable tool in the box, and more fun to cook with. Thanks for the Like, much appreciated! RAY


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 31, 2022)

Looks great RAY and congrats on the ride much deserved ride !

Keith


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 31, 2022)

For Pete’s sake Ray, that looks fantastic. Little more done than I prefer but I would not say no to a plate. Love lamb and your looks very good.


----------



## NefariousTrashMan (Oct 31, 2022)

Great looking meal Ray!


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 31, 2022)

Awesome Ray! Love hate relationship between me and lamb, but yours falls on the love side! Great work! You have that rotisserie dialed in!


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 1, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Looks great RAY and congrats on the ride much deserved ride ! Keith


Thanks Keith, and thank you for the Like, much appreciated! RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 1, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> For Pete’s sake Ray, that looks fantastic. Little more done than I prefer but I would not say no to a plate. Love lamb and your looks very good.


Thanks Edge! While I like my beef done in the mid-120's I do prefer lamb done about ten degrees more. Mama would cook it death in the oven and somehow it always came out delicious with an easy chew. Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it. RAY




NefariousTrashMan said:


> Great looking meal Ray!


Thanks NTM!




bauchjw said:


> Awesome Ray! Love hate relationship between me and lamb, but yours falls on the love side! Great work! You have that rotisserie dialed in!



Thanks Jed! I love lamb just about any way it hits my dinner plate, love clld for a lamb sanny too! Thanks for the Like Jed, much appreciated! RAY


----------



## bakerman (Nov 1, 2022)

Ray that lamb looks tasty alright. I just got a rotisserie last month. I was trying to decide what to spin next. You just made up my mind.  I love lamb, wife not so much. Mother-in-law likes it but she doesn't eat very much. Last time I fixed lamb my kids only ate the mint jelly. That was 20 years ago or more.  
I do enjoy the rotisserie style of cooking, a lot easier to maintain. Gotta try the lid off too. Thanks for the idea!
I will probably do some kind of Gyros with mine.


----------



## Marknmd (Nov 1, 2022)

Yeah it's a shame to cover up that rotisserie, isn't it?  I like to watch it spin around and around.  Makes me feel like I'm being productive and accomplishing something important while I sit and watch it while I drink my double IPA and smoke my cigar.  :-)


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Nov 1, 2022)

That looks great Ray. I've never tried lamb but you sure make it look appetizing. Nice job and congrats on the ride


----------



## clifish (Nov 1, 2022)

Marknmd said:


> Yeah it's a shame to cover up that rotisserie, isn't it?  I like to watch it spin around and around.  Makes me feel like I'm being productive and accomplishing something important while I sit and watch it while I drink my double IPA and smoke my cigar.  :-)


yeah looking forward to spinning a chicken this weekend with the lid off.  One basket will get red oak splits and the other one cherry chunks.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 2, 2022)

bakerman said:


> Ray that lamb looks tasty alright. I just got a rotisserie last month. I was trying to decide what to spin next. You just made up my mind.  I love lamb, wife not so much. Mother-in-law likes it but she doesn't eat very much. Last time I fixed lamb my kids only ate the mint jelly. That was 20 years ago or more.  I do enjoy the rotisserie style of cooking, a lot easier to maintain. Gotta try the lid off too. Thanks for the idea! I will probably do some kind of Gyros with mine.



Thanks Bakerman! I started my spinner test cooks out on yardbirds with the top on, then game hens. They came out tasty and juicy, but looked as tho I'd cooked them in a blast furnace. Appearance counts! RAY




Marknmd said:


> Yeah it's a shame to cover up that rotisserie, isn't it?  I like to watch it spin around and around.  Makes me feel like I'm being productive and accomplishing something important while I sit and watch it while I drink my double IPA and smoke my cigar.  :-)



Thanks Mark! You got the right idea, tho around here Rolling Rock is the house standard until whisky time. Thanks for the Like, I appreciate it! RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 2, 2022)

CTXSmokeLover said:


> That looks great Ray. I've never tried lamb but you sure make it look appetizing. Nice job and congrats on the ride



Thanks CTX! I'm always kind of amazed at how many guys have never eaten lamb. Growing up it was something my mama oven cooked for special occasions, tho she'd cook it long after it was done. Thanks for the Like, much appreciated! RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 2, 2022)

clifish said:


> Thanks,  I am going to order some air dried 4" cherry splits from here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting that site Clif. I've got a local source to check out soon for cherry splits, if I'm not happy with what I see I'll try these guys out for sure.  RAY


----------



## clifish (Nov 2, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks for posting that site Clif. I've got a local source to check out soon for cherry splits, if I'm not happy with what I see I'll try these guys out for sure.  RAY


I will update this thread when I use them.  Unfortunately they won't be here in time for this weekends spin but they sure should be here for turkey day spin.

At least this weekend I can practice with the chicken and the open flame.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 3, 2022)

I had a gift card so I just ordered some cherry and hickory splits from Amazon. be here tomorrow, and it's free! RAY



			https://www.amazon.com/Old-Potters-Cooking-Firewood-Smoking/dp/B09S17DKPR/ref=pd_ybh_a_sccl_1/143-0352245-4351132?pd_rd_w=OD57I&content-id=amzn1.sym.67f8cf21-ade4-4299-b433-69e404eeecf1&pf_rd_p=67f8cf21-ade4-4299-b433-69e404eeecf1&pf_rd_r=RM5NCW5VWCYEHQYA77ZE&pd_rd_wg=fdEJt&pd_rd_r=f5677dd0-882f-4fc9-a53a-a9e621e1a564&pd_rd_i=B09S19CKG5&psc=1


----------



## clifish (Nov 3, 2022)

Nice Ray,  post up how you like them


----------

